# My other critters



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I have one 10 (almost 11!) year old kitty. She's a tortie. And a real moody tortie at that (As if there were any other kind of tortie girl.



















And shrimp, I love Shrimp! And I say they will love me...










He (or she!?) is the size of a grain of rice. I plan to pick up another pair on Monday.


















6 shrimp in my tank right now, 2 RCS, 2 crystal red, and 2 rilis.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Gorgeous cat!! 
Shrimp are interesting! lol I didn't even know you can get anything other than ghost shrimp around here unless you go sleep out at stores on shipment day!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like shrimp  but i cannot keep one :lol: there too hard for me hehe


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The last photo is the rilis right? They're cute.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, Ashes has "tortietude." She's such a purty girl though. And your shrimp tank is looking fabulous!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Pet City had the Rilis, and Trop has crystals! they are supposed to get in more kinds.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I love love LOVE my tortie girl! She is so _SASSY_ lol


----------

